# Waldos Muscadine Video



## Bacci (Sep 13, 2010)

Using Waldos U Tube Video as a guideline for a 5 gallons of Scuppernongs. Looks like it follows a kit instruction after secondary fermentation. At racking, says to add Sorbate along with the sulfite, thendegassing. I might add bentonite at some point. After a few months of bulk ageing, I want to back sweeten. Should I wait till then to add sorbate (before bottling)? Most all instructionsare addright before bottling. Didn't want any added chance of oxidation or future fermentation adding Sorbate early.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 14, 2010)

The sorbate needs to be added after fermentation has completed, during your stabilizing stage.


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 14, 2010)

url?


----------



## Bacci (Sep 14, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFjgvRa1SmQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFjgvRa1SmQ[/ame]

Thanks, you didn't sweeten back at bottling and thought that might change when to add sorbate. Does this recipe would workwellfor scuppernongs (Welders) rather than your red muscadines? My Last year's scuppernong wasvery fizzy - I didn't degass after stablizing.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 14, 2010)

Scups alone do not make a very good wine IMO but are great to blend with regular Muscadines. I like a 70% Muscadine-30% Scup blend


----------



## Chef (Sep 15, 2010)

So I can degass and stablize as soon as Fermentation is done?? I racked my muscadine wine from the secondary fermentation 2 days ago....


----------



## Chef (Sep 15, 2010)

This is a quick shot of what mine is looking like....


----------



## Chef (Sep 15, 2010)

Picture looked much smaller before i posted....Sorry!!!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 15, 2010)

Chef said:


> So I can degass and stablize as soon as Fermentation is done?? I racked my muscadine wine from the secondary fermentation 2 days ago....








Absolutly can and should Chef


----------



## Chef (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Mr. Waldo!!


----------



## jdeason (Sep 15, 2010)

help someone = first timer here working on batch of muscadine wine -- does anyone have a chat line --i have loads of questions --i have yahoo screen name canon39090. would love to have some help here.


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 16, 2010)

Waldo is the MAN - pm him and see if he will help you. He will probably ask for your credit card number. Good luck and he is a great resource. 


rrawhide


----------



## Chef (Sep 16, 2010)

What about clearing agents like sparkaloid....should I add that now also or wait till it clears naturaly some??


----------



## Waldo (Sep 16, 2010)

Chef said:


> What about clearing agents like sparkaloid....should I add that now also or wait till it clears naturaly some??



That is really a personal preference and is driven largely by how soon you want to get the wine in bottles and free up your carboy. My personal preference for a clearing agent is SuperKleer KC and if you are sure your wine is thoroughly degassed then go ahead and add it now. A good test on how well you have degassed is to draw off a small sample, put it in a small bottle and shake it up real good with your thumb over the bottle opening and then release your thimb and if it spews it stil has a lot of gas and needs more degassing.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 16, 2010)

jdeason said:


> help someone = first timer here working on batch of muscadine wine -- does anyone have a chat line --i have loads of questions --i have yahoo screen name canon39090. would love to have some help here.






I dont do chat lines but throw your questions out here and we will try and get them answered for you.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 16, 2010)

How about a fishin line?


----------



## Chef (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks again Mr. Waldo...ill try this out when I get home from work tonight...I usually bottle once the wine is good and clear...but I'm thinking about bulk aging this time since I read somewhere that it improves the wine. I'm fairly new to wine making and have yet to make a batch that I'm happy with...usually they have a strange taste to them...not sure how to explain it but they have all had it.


----------



## Bacci (Sep 17, 2010)

Maybe you should try the Welder variety


http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/hs100



*Welder:* Welder is a bronze grape that also produces a good juice and wine. Yield is moderate, and the berry ripening period can be very extended such that three harvests may be required.


----------



## Chef (Sep 17, 2010)

This is my first muscadine batch...any that I have been lucky enough to try have been superb...the rest have been kits, fruit purees, or juice, so this is my first "real" fruit wine.I believe the off taste I was experiencing was due to lack of knowledge on the process...I have learned a lot since I joined this forum.
Mr. Waldo I did your degassing test and I definitly need to degass more....thanks again...and again!!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 18, 2010)

No problem podner..thats what we are all here for..to help one another pursue our passion.


----------



## Chef (Sep 19, 2010)

What do you use to degas?


----------



## Waldo (Sep 19, 2010)

I use the orange carboy cap and vacu vin pump


----------



## Chef (Sep 20, 2010)

That the handheld wine saver pump??


----------



## Waldo (Sep 20, 2010)

Thats the one..works great


----------



## Chef (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks again Mr. Waldo. I am about to order them from Mr. George.


----------

